# SWM-2 Input



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

I noticed that on my R16 the installer used both SAT inputs. One of the SAT inputs is labeled SWM2, which leads me to believe that if the installer had used that input only, I would still be able to record 2 different channels....?

I have a Zinwell WB68 (at least I think thats what the installer used, on the outside of the house), with a 5 receiver hook up, 2 ports were used for the DVR and 4 ports were used for the other 4 D12 receivers.

Any thoughts or info as I am new to the whole Satellite world!!!

D


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome to DBSTalk

The R16 is SWM capable but you need to have an SWM to be able to use both tuners with only one SAT line.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

In order for you to use the SWM2 port (which would let you only run one cable to your DVR), you would have to replace your WB68 with a SWM-8.

Installers are not using them in residential installs yet, but some field testers here at dbstalk just finished testing the new "SWMLine" dish, that incorporates the SWM-8 module at the dish. This is what will be used for residential installs in the future.

To see more about SWM, you might check out these threads:


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=129302
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80686


----------

